# You just WON the lottery.. what skiff would you buy?



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Lets say it's 100 million so money is not a problem. But you can only buy one skiff. Which one would you buy?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Something hand made one of a kind , Aluminum , Runs on kerosene goes about 80 mph top end , Weighs under 600 pounds , Runs in 8" and can handle 3' 3 second chop ...


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I'd buy a Grumman Gulfstream _III_, fly to the best spots and hire a guide. Face it, $100 million is too much. It puts you right out of the skiff market.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I think i'd still get my Evox, but I would have added two tone awlgrip and awlgriped the inside. and a 26 Gause Built with a tower, and a 65' Jarrett Bay.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

First, I'd walk into my job completely nude, accompanied by a small brass band and a clown to hand in my resignation. Then I'd call HB and have a new Guide built for family trips and find a late model HPX-T because I have a tunnel obsession. Then I'd "borrow" my dad's old Hoog and drop it off somewhere like Islamarine or Skiff Shop for a complete resto before returning it.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I wouldn't even quit my job.....



I'd just let them wonder what happened to me.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

When pigs have wings.... the first item would be a search for one of those early Egrets (the ones built in Miami) and it would get a complete re-build (the basic 18 model with a 150 E-tec...and a 24v. Minn Kota Ulterra...). That's what I'd replace my old Maverick with... I wouldn't be able to live with just one skiff - the second one would be a 15' micro (and the first guy I'd talk to about it would be Harry Spear...). I'd keep it dead simple since the micro would be to fish just one angler with lure or fly (no bait well and a simple light tiller setup...set up as a poling skiff -no TM....).

Now for the fantasy part... after a purchasing or leasing a generous warehouse or garage to keep my toys in - I'd need something that would serve as a mother ship (to be able to stay on station thirty days at a time, somewhere off the coast of the 'Glades, say just inside Lostmans River....). The mother would need to be around 40 to 45 feet long, trawler design with tanks on board to fuel a skiff or two for a 30 day stay, along with freezers for food and essentials... If you're going to dream....


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

For me this is a no brainer....I'd have a couple skiffs but I'd find a '98 or '99 original Whipray skiff side console and have it completely restored and repowered. It would be my '72 Vette Stingray....just take it out on the weekends!


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> When pigs have wings.... the first item would be a search for one of those early Egrets (the ones built in Miami) and it would get a complete re-build (the basic 18 model with a 150 E-tec...and a 24v. Minn Kota Ulterra...). That's what I'd replace my old Maverick with... I wouldn't be able to live with just one skiff - the second one would be a 15' micro (and the first guy I'd talk to about it would be Harry Spear...). I'd keep it dead simple since the micro would be to fish just one angler with lure or fly (no bait well and a simple light tiller setup...set up as a poling skiff -no TM....).
> 
> Now for the fantasy part... after a purchasing or leasing a generous warehouse or garage to keep my toys in - I'd need something that would serve as a mother ship (to be able to stay on station thirty days at a time, somewhere off the coast of the 'Glades, say just inside Lostmans River....). The mother would need to be around 40 to 45 feet long, trawler design with tanks on board to fuel a skiff or two for a 30 day stay, along with freezers for food and essentials... If you're going to dream....


Now this reply is the best yet. Totally agree with all of it. However just flying to exotic locales and hiring guides does have its appeal too.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

I've went over this many times in my head when the lottery gets above a quarter of a billion. I'd buy a whole bunch of property out in Mims or Scottsmoor with riding trails and a workshop. Then have Harry build me a GladesX. I'm a simple man.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I would get a yellowfin 17 w/ F70
Close second would be hpx s

Quitting my job would start off with a helicopter landing and me entering the building on a white horse. Also throw in some some circus animals and marching band for sure. Samuel L Jackson if he is willing.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

think I answered a similar thread a while back, but Id like to slightly alter my answer now that I actually own a boat lol.

I'd have my skiff completely overhauled, repaint the hull/deck in Hydrasports new Tortuga green (long story short, I'm responsible for the name of that color), Id have a color-matched 92' viking with a nice spot up front for the skiff, home base in ft lauderdale and I'd travel the Caribbean hitting all the best fishing/dive spots. Oh yeah, dont forget the 32' yellowfin for cruising and fishing while at home base lol.

somewhat related, I worked with the guy who won the $528.7 million jackpot last year. He didnt even bother to move, continued working for 3-4 months (actually very respectable on his part given the line of work), has faced numerous frivolous law suits from everyone from lawn service to random people "tripping" on his property, and has now had to hire private security.


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Str8-Six said:


> Lets say it's 100 million so money is not a problem. But you can only buy one skiff. Which one would you buy?


I'd refurb my old Super Skiff, buy a 72-foot Merritt and do this:










Then I'd rack that bitz up and down the coast.



SomaliPirate said:


> First, I'd walk into my job completely nude, accompanied by a small brass band and a clown to hand in my resignation.


Fantastic, I tell you.



lemaymiami said:


> When pigs have wings.... the first item would be a search for one of those early Egrets (the ones built in Miami)


Funny you should mention that. I've always heard that that were beautifully built but heavy and overpriced. But one of my good buds (the one I bought my skiff from years ago, in fact) has owned scores of flats skiffs and even hand-made mullet skiffs. And he told me last week that no boat he's ever been on impresses him like the Egrets in terms of versatility, quality and ride. Says they glide over a good chop like butter.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Those early Egrets had a live well - you could keep a 15lb permit alive in for hours.... They're definitely not a micro (hull weight for a glass version a bit over 800lbs if I remember correctly) - but I can pole one all day long with anglers aboard. I get to run one every now and then for a customer who's wanting to learn how to use one... Kind of spoils me coming back to my nearly 30 year old Maverick afterwards.... One other minor point - they were designed from the beginning to be able to be towed behind a big boat at speed going anywhere in the ocean....

Back when they first came out I always told any of my customers wanting to buy their own boats to get a look at an Egret first..... I told them that they probably couldn't afford one but it would be nice to see how a skiff should be built for comparison purposes... Nowadays I'd say the same thing about a Hells Bay...


----------



## Seabreeze (May 31, 2016)

First off, it a whole different life and world that awaits you, that most haven't ever experienced.. Invest, invest, invest and turn the 100 million into 500 million and so forth and so on. So future generations in the family will never have to worry....nor you
Don't be a druken sailor

From what I'm reading thus far, everyone is just scratching the surface, early winnings syndrome.... lol

One's mind cant fathom the possibilities and opportunities that await you, living in that world.. Sure we all have dreams, take that 10 fold and then some...

Good Luck to everyone on hitting the BIG Kahuna !!
Oh, just remember everyone in this thread, and show them some love when you do


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

TWO WORDS:

SOLID GOLD GHEENOE


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Truth is, there are so many nice skiffs out there, and so many builders I admire, I'd probably end up with a bunch. Lostmen tunnel for far S Texas, Chittum Laguna Madre edition to keep in Seadrift, HB Pro without a tunnel to keep in Sabine/Calcaseau. Then maybe a Vantage or another Pro for Cocodrie, and an Egret to keep in the Keys and maybe a Cayo for the glades. Then a Netjets card so I can visit them all.


----------



## jmercer (Sep 24, 2008)

Chittum skiff fer sher.


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

duppyzafari said:


> TWO WORDS:
> 
> SOLID GOLD GHEENOE


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

$100m would make me a very impatient man, not sure I could stomach the wait for some of these guys to build me a boat. I'd probably pull an Art Farve and just buy the entire company. One thing is for sure, I would make good on my promise to buy a certain overpriced skiff and drop it from a great height.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

More a flats boat but Id want a SCB f-22 with a 300xs so that I can go 95mph


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I'd just get the build list from the builder and start calling down the list and offering cash until someone decides they can wait a few more months for a 1/2 price (or free) skiff.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

Tx_Whipray said:


> Truth is, there are so many nice skiffs out there, and so many builders I admire, I'd probably end up with a bunch. Lostmen tunnel for far S Texas, Chittum Laguna Madre edition to keep in Seadrift, HB Pro without a tunnel to keep in Sabine/Calcaseau. Then maybe a Vantage or another Pro for Cocodrie, and an Egret to keep in the Keys and maybe a Cayo for the glades. Then a Netjets card so I can visit them all.


Quick derail..Calcasieu, now there's a name I haven't heard in a while in a while. Lived in Lake Charles for a little over 4 years, spent a lot of time fishing up and down the lake and down to the Cameron jetties. A few of the guys I knew are guiding full time out of Hackberry now.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

No amount of money can hire the best guides at the best times any where in the world, so I would like the idea of being able to transport the HB Pro tiller any where in the world by sea or air. I would love to explore Campeche, Sian Ka'an, and South Andros with the skiff.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

I'd start my own skiff co and proceed to lose all my winnings.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd see if Beavertail would start out with a Mosquito. I'm the type that can improve upon anything. We would tweak and redesign the entire boat. Not that there is much wrong. Basically I would fund their next design.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

SomaliPirate said:


> First, I'd walk into my job completely nude, accompanied by a small brass band and a clown to hand in my resignation. Then I'd call HB and have a new Guide built for family trips and find a late model HPX-T because I have a tunnel obsession. Then I'd "borrow" my dad's old Hoog and drop it off somewhere like Islamarine or Skiff Shop for a complete resto before returning it.


Like the Hoog Resto....


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

fjmaverick said:


> More a flats boat but Id want a SCB f-22 with a 300xs so that I can go 95mph


Saw the SCB F-22, and Lake and Bay @ Hopedale, La. always having problems with knocking the lower units off on debris and stumps fishing redfish in duck ponds.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Already have the build sheet for a Hells Bay Professional with Center Console.

The tougher question would be "What color to get?"


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

MariettaMike said:


> Already have the build sheet for a Hells Bay Professional with Center Console.
> 
> The tougher question would be "What color to get?"


Flip's Yeti seafoam green hull with an off-white/cream non-skid and deck would look pretty slick


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Capnredfish said:


> I'd see if Beavertail would start out with a Mosquito. I'm the type that can improve upon anything. We would tweak and redesign the entire boat. Not that there is much wrong. Basically I would fund their next design.


I would do ^this^with Eastcape or Hells Bay. Add some of the best features of other builders to one. Rod lockers, gold Recessed Hinges, Carbon Kevlar hull, plexiglass livewell, gold poling platform and piping! Probably on an EvoX


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Like the Hoog Resto....


It looks a little rough these days but it still gets fished 20-30 times a year. I'll try to post some pics of her on the classics section.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'd get Maverick to make me a one off HPX-T that's a foot longer and 4" wider.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

and rated up to 115?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Already have the perfect skiff for me with my Beavertail Mosquito. So after I claim that PowerBall jackpot tonight I'm going to buy back my Bayshore custom flats boat and commission Gamefisherman to build me a 42 Flybridge to tow it behind. The Mosquito will be on the bow hoist. 









2001 Bayshore built in Wrightsville Beach, NC, one of 56 originals.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

wow, that is beautiful.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

I like to think I would run something ratty looking but well functioning, because its always cool when a wealthy individual stays "stays true to the streets". I want people to say "yeah, dude's filthy rich, but is down to earth and still drinks tall-boys".


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Tx_Whipray said:


> wow, that is beautiful.


Thanks Whip. Miss that boat a lot, but she's in loving hands with the new owner. Had a teak cockpit and helm with a retractable electronics box. It was a heavy beast and a workout to pole but floated in 9 inches of water. Best tarpon boat around.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm not sure which boat I'd buy, but my first hire would be Kate Upton as my personal guide......man, that would sorta give a new definition to a " pole dance "


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Chittum skiff and large sailboat ... Both would pull up to my dock on my quail plantation on the Combahee River. I would still drive an old F150 and have a sub 2k square foot house. I would take the sailboat with the Chittum on board to Belize and run a medical clinic and fish... alot.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I wonder if this guy won the lottery?
48' Jarret Bay
"Hey Baby"
Quad 350's
Complete with dancing pole





  








IMG_4479




__
fjmaverick


__
Jun 7, 2017


__
1


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Like the Hoog Resto....


My favorite skiff, compared to Shipoke and Spear


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Pole Position said:


> I'm not sure which boat I'd buy, but my first hire would be Kate Upton as my personal guide......man, that would sorta give a new definition to a " pole dance "


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Posted this in an older thread here:




















You can read a back story on this here - http://www.worth.com/fishing-for-the-future/

And the official site for the boat is here - http://www.yachtpangaea.com

Imagine going to a remote part of Belize where you may see 3 other boats the entire day only to find this sitting on the best flats in the area. That happened to me in 2010. I know a Belizean guide who guided and fished off the boat while it was down in there. Says it was one of the best experiences he'd ever had.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

2 skiffs at the same time!


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> No amount of money can hire the best guides at the best times any where in the world, so I would like the idea of being able to transport the HB Pro tiller any where in the world by sea or air. I would love to explore Campeche, Sian Ka'an, and South Andros with the skiff.


Perfect... Well said. 100 mil would def help make that happen. Again the mother ship idea prevails and of course there could be the hunt for the pelagics too.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Ice blue over white? Classic color combo.My whisper gray over Kingston gray is sharp looking but I would still like to have gone with the ice blue over the white hull.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> Already have the build sheet for a Hells Bay Professional with Center Console.
> 
> The tougher question would be "What color to get?"





Zika said:


> Already have the perfect skiff for me with my Beavertail Mosquito. So after I claim that PowerBall jackpot tonight I'm going to buy back my Bayshore custom flats boat and commission Gamefisherman to build me a 42 Flybridge to tow it behind. The Mosquito will be on the bow hoist.
> 
> View attachment 11362
> 
> 2001 Bayshore built in Wrightsville Beach, NC, one of 56 originals.


Seriously you sold that?


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Whiskey Angler said:


> I like to think I would run something ratty looking but well functioning, because its always cool when a wealthy individual stays "stays true to the streets". I want people to say "yeah, dude's filthy rich, but is down to earth and still drinks tall-boys".


I could never put on airs and try to play rich. Would always be shorts t-shirt and flip-flops for me and furthermore making sure my buds and me were on the trip of our lives. Surfing and fishing. Rather have an ice cold brew and a tasty bud to burn recounting the days' action. Sweet. Can't take all that money with ya to the grave right? =)


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

commtrd said:


> Seriously you sold that?


A man has to know his limitations and it was getting hard for me to pole it at 60. Couldn't stand the thought of adding a trolling motor to that gorgeous bow so I went lighter and more nimble. Hoping to squeeze another 15 years or so out now, tides and my back willing.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Zika said:


> A man has to know his limitations and it was getting hard for me to pole it at 60. Couldn't stand the thought of adding a trolling motor to that gorgeous bow so I went lighter and more nimble. Hoping to squeeze another 15 years or so out now, tides and my back willing.


Gotcha man totally understand that. Just turned 58 so it is painfully obvious I will never be 25 again. Sucks getting old.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

commtrd said:


> Ice blue over white? Classic color combo.My whisper gray over Kingston gray is sharp looking but I would still like to have gone with the ice blue over the white hull.


coincidently that's the colors of the Waterman that I bought from a guide in January who went to a Whisper Gray/ Kingston Gray Pro.

He learned that the gray Seadek on the Waterman platforms was much easier color to keep looking clean, and went with the darker gray seat cushions too.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

A couple of Dragonflys, a couple of Willy's and scatter them around the state. An 86' Rybo. A lodge in along the Middle Fork in Idaho. An island in the Exumas. Then try to relax for a bit.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Anyone notice in the large photo of the yacht with the tenders that the longer skiff looks to be at least 21' long? If not longer... Wonder why none of the boat builders build a skiff that is 22'+ in length with weight under say 800 lbs? Such a boat could be easily pushed along with a 70 and ride like like a cadillac due to length of waterline. And draft super shallow. Wonder what make of boat that longer tender is?


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

commtrd said:


> Anyone notice in the large photo of the yacht with the tenders that the longer skiff looks to be at least 21' long? If not longer... Wonder why none of the boat builders build a skiff that is 22'+ in length with weight under say 800 lbs? Such a boat could be easily pushed along with a 70 and ride like like a cadillac due to length of waterline. And draft super shallow. Wonder what make of boat that longer tender is?


Not sure if it is that long. Might be optical illusion because of the angle. If not that would be really cool.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

commtrd said:


> Anyone notice in the large photo of the yacht with the tenders that the longer skiff looks to be at least 21' long? If not longer... Wonder why none of the boat builders build a skiff that is 22'+ in length with weight under say 800 lbs? Such a boat could be easily pushed along with a 70 and ride like like a cadillac due to length of waterline. And draft super shallow. Wonder what make of boat that longer tender is?


The specs link says they are all 4 of the same Gordon skiffs


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I have to have at least three boats...
Hydasports Customs Suenos 53
HB Professional
Salt Marsh Heron 16... All carbon...

Lou


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

10 ft 2 man bass boat with a I pilot trolling motor.


----------



## captcoho (May 26, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> When pigs have wings.... the first item would be a search for one of those early Egrets (the ones built in Miami) and it would get a complete re-build (the basic 18 model with a 150 E-tec...and a 24v. Minn Kota Ulterra...). That's what I'd replace my old Maverick with... I wouldn't be able to live with just one skiff - the second one would be a 15' micro (and the first guy I'd talk to about it would be Harry Spear...). I'd keep it dead simple since the micro would be to fish just one angler with lure or fly (no bait well and a simple light tiller setup...set up as a poling skiff -no TM....).
> 
> Now for the fantasy part... after a purchasing or leasing a generous warehouse or garage to keep my toys in - I'd need something that would serve as a mother ship (to be able to stay on station thirty days at a time, somewhere off the coast of the 'Glades, say just inside Lostmans River....). The mother would need to be around 40 to 45 feet long, trawler design with tanks on board to fuel a skiff or two for a 30 day stay, along with freezers for food and essentials... If you're going to dream....


When the warranty runs out you'll burn that whole hundred million fixing that Ulterra


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Probably a nice trawler as a mothership with a HB. Plus a Maritime 23 for offshore


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I would keep my skiff but probably end up fishing with guides 75% of the time. Let someone else deal with the upkeep.


----------



## robwill54 (Jan 18, 2011)

You have to ask?


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I like the huge mother ship idea with multiple boats on the deck. Maybe a crew of exotic women from around the world too just because I'm a bad man.


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Whiskey Angler said:


> I like to think I would run something ratty looking but well functioning


You been spying on me? 



Dawhoo said:


> Chittum skiff and large sailboat ... Both would pull up to my dock on my quail plantation on the Combahee River. I would still drive an old F150 and have a sub 2k square foot house. I would take the sailboat with the Chittum on board to Belize and run a medical clinic and fish... alot.


Now that right there is a thoughtful answer. Love the F150 bit. My dad once told me that if you have a house, a dog, a boat and a truck to pull it with you'e covered for happiness. I like the true story about WalMart founder Sam Walton driving around in a '79 F150 well after he was one of the world's wealthiest people. He said:

_I still can’t believe it was news that I get my hair cut at the barbershop. Where else would I get it cut? Why do I drive a pickup truck? What am I supposed to haul my dogs around in, a Rolls-Royce?_

I'm not a fan of what WalMart has done to our mom-and-pop-shop culture, but it's tough to dislike a guy who made literally billions yet retained his humility.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

My favorite guides would have new found job security and I wouldn't wash many boats


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

I'd keep my boat, but hire an assistant. Someone to share driving duties on my Florida trips, and fit enough to fish all day, but old enough to understand bad backs and rotator cuffs.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Think outside the box. I've always said the ultimate shallow water fishing craft is a helicopter on floats. Get a big one so a couple of whatevers can be tied to the floats just in case the bottom is too soft to wade. No more flats grass damage. Very efficient visual searches for the fish.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Mark H said:


> Think outside the box. I've always said the ultimate shallow water fishing craft is a helicopter on floats. Get a big one so a couple of whatevers can be tied to the floats just in case the bottom is too soft to wade. No more flats grass damage. Very efficient visual searches for the fish.


Well yeah if one doesn't mind scaring off every fish on the flats within about a mile or so. Helicopters are extremely noisy and the rotor wash would just beat the water adding insult to injury. An effective aerial assault might be with an Alaskan float plane. Better yet just use drones to find fish and then go get 'em in a skiff.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

There is something about driving your own skiff to find fish. The thrill of the hunt or going at it alone some might call it. Can't get that same feeling with a guide. Guide will probably put you on more fish but the fish you catch alone will be more rewarding.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

commtrd said:


> Well yeah if one doesn't mind scaring off every fish on the flats within about a mile or so. Helicopters are extremely noisy and the rotor wash would just beat the water adding insult to injury. An effective aerial assault might be with an Alaskan float plane. Better yet just use drones to find fish and then go get 'em in a skiff.


I'm pretty sure you could see the fish from high enough to not spook them. Then land a short distance away and wade back or intercept moving fish. The only thing holding me back is that winning the lottery thing.

I've thought a more practical aerial answer would be something like a Challenger amphib able to fly low and slow. Still money but you don't have to win the lottery.

http://www.challenger.ca/

http://www.quadcitychallenger.com/


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Skiff? No way man.... JUST Guides. Lots of guides. Always on the pointy end...


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

We have a winner.


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Naw, lot more rewarding when you figure it out for yourself. Besides, I'd probably get arrested for sneaking into a guide's garage to stroke the skiff and whisper sweet nothings to it.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Probably an old tiller style HB Whipray, if I could find one. Just use the money to restore / refit the boat. Or an 02 HB Guide like my buddy runs. Again...use the money to restore / refit.

You can't beat the Guide as a beach tarpon rig. And I don't see much topping a tiller Whip as a red fish boat in the upper bay here.

That said...if you were going to force me to spend money on something new...I'd probably go see Harry Spears and have something custom built to spec like the XPlor guys have done in their videos and blogs.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

duppyzafari said:


> TWO WORDS:
> 
> SOLID GOLD GHEENOE


Man...draft would suck and it would be a bitch to pole...you sure about that? *lol*


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

shallowfish1 said:


> Naw, lot more rewarding when you figure it out for yourself.


 The older I get the more relaxed I feel about that.


----------



## Flood tides (Nov 23, 2016)

I would get a hells bay pro powered by a Yamaha 70 4 stroke, but if I had two options I would also get a tiller whip ray. Both would be tricked out


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Anyone know someone that can do 24 karat gold pipework? Just gold coating of corse to keep weight down. I need them for my new build when I win the powerball tonight


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

I would never win the lottery because the lottery is a tax for being stupid.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I'd let you poor saps suck up and take me fishin instead of me owning a skiff. Then in-between suckas, I'd just have the best of the best guides take me out and put me on the money shots and not have to deal with that pisshole in the water!


----------

